# The variables are infinite, really



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I think SDCs would work fine if they had their own lanes, special routes, stops, etc., and operated as a shuttle. But in the randomity of traffic, trying to replace cars with drivers, the variables are infinite, there are always going to be situations, new ones, stuff the programmers didn't think of, and when they happen, if they happen at a critical moment, it could kill you. Just sayin'. i don't think we are in danger of our jobs anytime soon. Maybe some day, but not that soon, that's my gut feeling.

And there is the lack of humanity factor, the techies aren't factoring that in, which might be more important the farther advanced in age the person is. Looking back to when autos replaced horse driven carriages, it took about 23 years before they completely replaced them. This wont happen rapidly, it will be very gradual. but, you really can't compare the two, because when autos came, the humanity factor didn't really go (as it will with SdC ubers), you still had drivers of the cabs hauling you around. So, I don't know how the transition will pan out, no one does.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I think SDCs would work fine if they had their own lanes, special routes, stops, etc., and operated as a shuttle. But in the randomity of traffic, trying to replace cars with drivers, the variables are infinite, there are always going to be situations, new ones, stuff the programmers didn't think of, and when they happen, if they happen at a critical moment, it could kill you. Just sayin'. i don't think we are in danger of our jobs anytime soon. Maybe some day, but not that soon, that's my gut feeling.
> 
> And there is the lack of humanity factor, the techies aren't factoring that in, which might be more important the farther advanced in age the person is. Looking back to when autos replaced horse driven carriages, it took about 23 years before they completely replaced them. This wont happen rapidly, it will be very gradual. but, you really can't compare the two, because when autos came, the humanity factor didn't really go (as it will with SdC ubers), you still had drivers of the cabs hauling you around. So, I don't know how the transition will pan out, no one does.


The variables may be infinite, but you can bet that tomatopaste amd his team of experts have literally thought out each one.

Oh yes they have

Every. Single. One.

Yes sir


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I think SDCs would work fine if they had their own lanes, special routes, stops, etc., and operated as a shuttle. But in the randomity of traffic, trying to replace cars with drivers, the variables are infinite, there are always going to be situations, new ones, stuff the programmers didn't think of, and when they happen, if they happen at a critical moment, it could kill you. Just sayin'. i don't think we are in danger of our jobs anytime soon. Maybe some day, but not that soon, that's my gut feeling.
> 
> And there is the lack of humanity factor, the techies aren't factoring that in, which might be more important the farther advanced in age the person is. Looking back to when autos replaced horse driven carriages, it took about 23 years before they completely replaced them. This wont happen rapidly, it will be very gradual. but, you really can't compare the two, because when autos came, the humanity factor didn't really go (as it will with SdC ubers), you still had drivers of the cabs hauling you around. So, I don't know how the transition will pan out, no one does.


I like randomity.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> The variables may be infinite, but you can bet that tomatopaste amd his team of experts have literally thought out each one.
> 
> Oh yes they have
> 
> ...


That leads to a hypothetical conclusion - team members are mentally challenged.

And I doubt team members ever considered that variable.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> The variables may be infinite, but you can bet that tomatopaste amd his team of experts have literally thought out each one.
> 
> Oh yes they have
> 
> ...


95 percent of accidents are caused by human error. The other 5 percent are from poors driving a beater and the steering wheel falls off. It's just so boring when you eliminate the chance of being t-boned by some beater.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> 95 percent of accidents are caused by human error. The other 5 percent are from poors driving a beater and the steering wheel falls off. It's just so boring when you eliminate the chance of being t-boned by some beater.


This is not about simple accidents. It is about eliminating the FATAL accidents, and that type of human error (with the given equipment) occurs every 5000 to 10000 years of driving on an individual level.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> This is not about simple accidents. It is about eliminating the FATAL accidents, and that type of human error (with the given equipment) occurs every 5000 to 10000 years of driving on an individual level.


Yes it is. 

U.S. motor vehicle crashes in 2010 cost almost $1 trillion in loss of productivity and loss of life.
To argue 1 trillion dollars in productivity loss and 35 thousand deaths is no big deal, is insane.

http://www.rmiia.org/auto/traffic_safety/Cost_of_crashes.asp


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> U.S. motor vehicle crashes in 2010 cost almost $1 trillion in loss of productivity and loss of life.
> To argue 1 trillion dollars in productivity loss and 35 thousand deaths is no big deal, is insane.
> ...


No it's not! They don't want to undercut only the insurance companies, they promise to change transportation - 0 deaths on the roads.

In your imagination probably is. Anyhing is possible when you don't take your medication.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643261548870299648Nothing about ordinary crashes!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

I think TP gets a bonus for every post he argues. 

I probably helped him get at least $1,000


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I think TP gets a bonus for every post he argues.
> 
> I probably helped him get at least $1,000


Monopoly money. They've found somebody "qualified" enough to think monopoly dollars and self driving cars are real, and now he is getting rich.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Monopoly money. They've found somebody "qualified" enough to think monopoly dollars and self driving cars are real, and now he is getting rich.


Are you woefully ill informed on every subject, or just these two? Digital currencies will bring the 5 to 6 billion unbanked and unberbanked into the modern world for the first time ever. You whine about the poor toiletless people living in a hut in Papua New Guinea, yet aren't up to speed on real solutions that will actually make their lives better.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Are you woefully ill informed on every subject, or just these two? Digital currencies will bring the 5 to 6 billion unbanked and unberbanked into the modern world for the first time ever. You whine about the poor toiletless people living in a hut in Papua New Guinea, yet aren't up to speed on real solutions that will actually make their lives better.


Bitcoin is PayPal for drug dealers


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

tomatopaste said:


> 95 percent of accidents are caused by human error. The other 5 percent are from poors driving a beater and the steering wheel falls off. It's just so boring when you eliminate the chance of being t-boned by some beater.


Perception is more important than reality when comes to choices made by emotional humans


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Bitcoin is PayPal for drug dealers


That's what we come to know and love from the vaunted "UP community" - your typical uniformed, shoot from the hip 'I read it somewhere' answer.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> That's what we come to know and love from the vaunted "UP community" - your typical uniformed, shoot from the hip 'I read it somewhere' answer.


I'll have you know I coined that witty one liner. And it makes sense.

When you wish to engage in, shall we say, less than legal business transactions, you can't sinply wire-transfer the funds or pay by PayPal or a credit card like you can when you buy something from amazon.

So you have to walk around with suitcases full of cash- which is a hassle.

Until now.

Now you can pay by bitcoin which is a completely untraceable system. Perfect for those who wish to remain "off the grid"


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Are you woefully ill informed on every subject, or just these two? Digital currencies will bring the 5 to 6 billion unbanked and unberbanked into the modern world for the first time ever. You whine about the poor toiletless people living in a hut in Papua New Guinea, yet aren't up to speed on real solutions that will actually make their lives better.


Troll, you brought up the humanity issue by trying to vomit some technological benefits and got your teeth smashed into that topic.

Who said anything about digital currencies? Poor chicken without a head, go back to school and learn. Read a book, because you have no clue. STOP embarrassing yourself.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Troll, you brought up the humanity issue by trying to vomit some technological benefits and got your teeth smashed into that topic.
> 
> Who said anything about digital currencies? Poor chicken without a head, go back to school and learn. Read a book, because you have no clue. STOP embarrassing yourself.


Um, you did, by denigrating it as monopoly money.



iheartuber said:


> I'll have you know I coined that witty one liner. And it makes sense.
> 
> When you wish to engage in, shall we say, less than legal business transactions, you can't sinply wire-transfer the funds or pay by PayPal or a credit card like you can when you buy something from amazon.
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight. We should have to go through a third party corporation in all our financial dealings, otherwise we're criminals? I thought corporations were the root of all evil? jocker12 what's your take on this?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Um, you did, by denigrating it as monopoly money.
> 
> So let me get this straight. We should have to go through a third party corporation in all our financial dealings, otherwise we're criminals? I thought corporations were the root of all evil? jocker12 what's your take on this?


Oh TP, I guess I gotta spell it out for you:

1. We can all agree that cashless transactions are pretty much used by everyone for everything because convenience.
2. These transactions leave a paper trail. Cash does not. Which is why all illegal business transactions used cash only (which is a real pain in the butt)
- until now 
3. Enter bitcoin: a way to buy kilos of coke without having to pack a carry-on full of hundreds and without being traced.
4. Since drug buying and selling (or any other illegal Business) is not going to die in the foreseeable future, an entire economy of business has now opened up for bitcoin usage- with estimates in the $Trillions.
5. This means Bitcoin is not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Oh TP, I guess I gotta spell it out for you:
> 
> 1. We can all agree that cashless transactions are pretty much used by everyone for everything because convenience.
> 2. These transactions leave a paper trail. Cash does not. Which is why all illegal business transactions used cash only (which is a real pain in the butt)
> ...


Blah blah blah. They said the same thing about the internet. It's all pornographers and criminals. Criminals are going to criminal with or without Bitcoin.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Blah blah blah. They said the same thing about the internet. It's all pornographers and criminals. Criminals are going to criminal with or without Bitcoin.


Child, I think you enjoy being humiliated.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Child, I think you enjoy being humiliated.


Jockey, isn't it you that whines every three seconds about evil corporations like Visa and Goldman Sachs and Wells Fargo? I believe it is. Now you're taking the side of Visa and Goldman Sachs and Wells Fargo. What gives?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Jockey, isn't it you that whines every three seconds about evil corporations like Visa and Goldman Sachs and Wells Fargo? I believe it is. Now you're taking the side of Visa and Goldman Sachs and Wells Fargo. What gives?


You are a champion of being pathetic. This is wha you get paid with for eating manure on this forum 
https://jewel92.com/wp-content/uploads/money1-1.jpg

And by supporting crypto currencies, you seem to be that ignorant, you are fighting AGAINST corporate America.

Now your idea of having an Indian kid with a smartphone making a fortune.... well, only you could think of such an immense idiocy cosmic oxymoron.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> You are a champion of being pathetic. This is wha you get paid with for eating manure on this forum
> https://jewel92.com/wp-content/uploads/money1-1.jpg
> 
> And by supporting crypto currencies, you seem to be that ignorant, you are fighting AGAINST corporate America.
> ...


That's not very nice.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> Now your idea of having an Indian kid with a smartphone making a fortune.... well, only you could think of such an immense idiocy cosmic oxymoron.




Young Vihaan better be careful with his magic phone bank (I mean bank-phone). If he loses that sucker, there will be a LOT of angry people wondering what happened to all their money.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> Young Vihaan better be careful with his magic phone bank (I mean bank-phone). If he loses that sucker, there will be a LOT of angry people wondering what happened to all their money.


Shi* happens... From Gandhi's teachings.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Shi* happens... From Gandhi's teachings.


Jockey's trying to keep Vihaan's village toiletless. Smh.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Jockey's trying to keep Vihaan's village toiletless. Smh.


Imagine what it's like to work at a Think tank: everyone just sitting around coming up with ideas on how to change society
Everyone is a yes man
You live in a bubble
You believe your own bs
You have your head so far up your butt you can smell your own farts

This is the world tomatopaste lives in


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Imagine what it's like to work at a Think tank: everyone just sitting around coming up with ideas on how to change society
> Everyone is a yes man
> You live in a bubble
> You believe your own bs
> ...


Imagine working for the U.S. postal service for 30 years and then one day getting canned for thumbing through people's Victoria's Secret catalogues. What color is the sky in your world, iheart?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Imagine working for the U.S. postal service for 30 years and then one day getting canned for thumbing through people's Victoria's Secret catalogues. What color is the sky in your world, iheart?


Sorry mate, but there is a way to get rid of stupidity here









IGNORE mate.

Last advice - Go back to school because you are not what you think you are.

Edit - It works like a charm! hahahahaha...


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Imagine working for the U.S. postal service for 30 years and then one day getting canned for thumbing through people's Victoria's Secret catalogues. What color is the sky in your world, iheart?


"Cheers" was on the air before you were even born tomatopaste


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> "Cheers" was on the air before you were even born tomatopaste


Best thing is to give trolls ignore. Put them in their cage and throw away the key.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Sorry mate, but there is a way to get rid of stupidity here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't dare!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Monopoly money. They've found somebody "qualified" enough to think monopoly dollars and self driving cars are real, and now he is getting rich.


Monopoly dollars?? Are you talking about the Bitcoin crash??



Oscar Levant said:


> I think SDCs would work fine if they had their own lanes, special routes, stops, etc., and operated as a shuttle. But in the randomity of traffic, trying to replace cars with drivers, the variables are infinite, there are always going to be situations, new ones, stuff the programmers didn't think of, and when they happen, if they happen at a critical moment, it could kill you. Just sayin'. i don't think we are in danger of our jobs anytime soon. Maybe some day, but not that soon, that's my gut feeling.
> 
> And there is the lack of humanity factor, the techies aren't factoring that in, which might be more important the farther advanced in age the person is. Looking back to when autos replaced horse driven carriages, it took about 23 years before they completely replaced them. This wont happen rapidly, it will be very gradual. but, you really can't compare the two, because when autos came, the humanity factor didn't really go (as it will with SdC ubers), you still had drivers of the cabs hauling you around. So, I don't know how the transition will pan out, no one does.


I agree. SDCs will probably find their niche but I have no interest in them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I like randomity.


Always throw in a Random.

Distress an Algorithm !



tomatopaste said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> U.S. motor vehicle crashes in 2010 cost almost $1 trillion in loss of productivity and loss of life.
> To argue 1 trillion dollars in productivity loss and 35 thousand deaths is no big deal, is insane.
> ...


Population Control.

Wrecks create jobs.

Medical advances come from accidents.



iheartuber said:


> Imagine what it's like to work at a Think tank: everyone just sitting around coming up with ideas on how to change society
> Everyone is a yes man
> You live in a bubble
> You believe your own bs
> ...


Sounds like Capitol Hill in D.C. and our Politicians.

Out of Touch.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Monopoly dollars?? Are you talking about the Bitcoin crash??


No. I was talking about the "Monopoly" the game, useless paper money. I know, I could say I had that premonition, but that will be scary.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> No. I was talking about the "Monopoly" the game, useless paper money. I know, I could say I had that premonition, but that will be scary.


So what constitutes money to you, Sparky? Straight barter? I'll drive you to the airport if you show me your boobs.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Sounds like Capitol Hill in D.C. and our Politicians.
> 
> Out of Touch.


Funny you should say that. tomatopaste , according to his bio, worked on "both sides of the aisle"

That means he got coffee for Mitch McConnell AND Nancy Pelosi

He's really going places that guy


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Funny you should say that. tomatopaste , according to his bio, worked on "both sides of the aisle"
> 
> That means he got coffee for Mitch McConnell AND Nancy Pelosi
> 
> He's really going places that guy


I've heard it wasn't just the thumbing through Victoria's Secret Catalogues but many Victoria's Secret packages went missing.










Just sayin'


----------

